# Cannot connect '04 allroad to Vag-com/vcds?



## pMak (Jul 24, 2005)

Replaced the right front bag and would like to re-calibrate the air suspension. Right now it sits a few MM low. The car will not connect to Vag-com. I have the Ross-tech cable, it connects to other vehicles without issue.

When I test the port (USB) I get K1, K2, and COM "not ready".

I've checked fuse 15 and it is perfectly fine. My OBDII reader reads and pulls live data with no issue. I'm stumped :banghead:

I have the latest version of VCDS. The car is APR tuned if that matters at all.


----------

